# Just bought a 2002 745i, couple questions



## Squelch Oil (Jun 30, 2004)

So I had a 2002 745i delivered from out of town on Friday. It's a certified pre-owned and I am happier then a pig in....well, you know. Anyway, while I am thrilled with the car, the salesman that delivered it knew less about it's features etc. then I did. The original sticker he provided me seemed to indicate the car came with a BMW cell phone, but the sales rep just scratched his head and shrugged his shoulders. Now frankly, I couldn't really care less about having it to use, but if I resell the car, I want it to be complete so some ornery cuss like me doesn't give me crap =) Anyone know what the situation was on 2002 models regarding the cell phone? I am in North America, I understand that makes a difference.

My second question is on the CD based Nav system. I am told it only comes with a single disc specific to my region of the country. What's the best way to acquire other regions and updated maps?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

http://www.navteq.com/


----------



## Squelch Oil (Jun 30, 2004)

Mathew said:


> http://www.navteq.com/


Thanks Mathew, just what I needed!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

A Motorolla (CPT8000) phone came standard with the car, I'm not sure if it is a requirement to give the phone to the dealership when trading-in, but I'd think so since it was a standard feature and is required for BMW Assist to work. And if the salesperson has sold ONE 7er, he's lying to you about not knowing anything about the phone.


----------



## grigia42 (Aug 10, 2004)

You can buy a replacement phone on Ebay. Just make sure it is the correct model for the vehicle.

Navetech I just ordered an updated nav disk, they are great.

Have fun!


----------



## CPurewal (Apr 15, 2004)

grigia42 said:


> You can buy a replacement phone on Ebay. Just make sure it is the correct model for the vehicle.
> 
> Navetech I just ordered an updated nav disk, they are great.
> 
> Have fun!


if u need a cpt8000 for at&t i have an extra one. $200 plus shipping.

chan


----------



## Vader745 (Apr 15, 2004)

rost12 said:


> A Motorolla (CPT8000) phone came standard with the car, I'm not sure if it is a requirement to give the phone to the dealership when trading-in, but I'd think so since it was a standard feature and is required for BMW Assist to work. And if the salesperson has sold ONE 7er, he's lying to you about not knowing anything about the phone.


I tried making that case to BMW - no go....


----------



## ChadU (Sep 24, 2004)

*Purchase Phone.*



CPurewal said:


> if u need a cpt8000 for at&t i have an extra one. $200 plus shipping.
> 
> chan


I would like to buy the phone. Please contact Chad at 858.455.1515. Is it your understanding that the phone will work in a 2002 745 LI?


----------



## Squelch Oil (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, as it turned out, my sales guy didn't know his arse from hole in the ground =)

I called him back and told him that the phone was in fact standard, he in turn called the guy that turned it in on lease and lo and behold the guy was like "Oops, I forgot to turn that in." So, long and short, I now have a phone....to bad I can't use my Nextel phone though. Oh well, maybe the 745 Bluetooth kit will eventually come available.

Having driven the car for a month or so now, my impressions are that iDrive is as bad as people have described it. I configure relatively complex Internet routers for a living, so I figured the iDrive complaints were just coming from the tech challenged. I must beg forgiveness for my arrogance. I can't imagine who BMW used for usability testing, but I would love to meet them, they must be some of the worlds best (or worst?)rocket scientists. Anyway, the car handles beautifully and the acceleration is nice but iDrive sucks fuzzy green pond water.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Good to know the guy nice enough to return the phone  By the by, you might want to update the "what you drive" selection in your profile


----------



## roadguy (Oct 23, 2004)

Squelch Oil said:


> So I had a 2002 745i delivered from out of town on Friday. It's a certified pre-owned and I am happier then a pig in....well, you know. Anyway, while I am thrilled with the car, the salesman that delivered it knew less about it's features etc. then I did. The original sticker he provided me seemed to indicate the car came with a BMW cell phone, but the sales rep just scratched his head and shrugged his shoulders. Now frankly, I couldn't really care less about having it to use, but if I resell the car, I want it to be complete so some ornery cuss like me doesn't give me crap =) Anyone know what the situation was on 2002 models regarding the cell phone? I am in North America, I understand that makes a difference.
> 
> My second question is on the CD based Nav system. I am told it only comes with a single disc specific to my region of the country. What's the best way to acquire other regions and updated maps?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


Beware the 745.I own a 2003 745. The I-drive feature is a disaster. They have a major recall on the car because of the I-drive software. The dealer requires the car for a week to "fix" it. Howver, they will not provide a loaner or any form of transportation. That's BMW's idea of customer service. The customer is out of luck after spending $75,000.00 on one of their cars. They can't seem to fix mine so on any givn day I won't have radio, heat/air, or GPS thanks to the quirky software of the I-drive.
The car on the road is great but BMW should be ashamed. AVOID this car and give your business to someone other than BMW>


----------



## drbmw (Oct 12, 2003)

roadguy said:


> Beware the 745.I own a 2003 745. The I-drive feature is a disaster. They have a major recall on the car because of the I-drive software. The dealer requires the car for a week to "fix" it. Howver, they will not provide a loaner or any form of transportation. That's BMW's idea of customer service. The customer is out of luck after spending $75,000.00 on one of their cars. They can't seem to fix mine so on any givn day I won't have radio, heat/air, or GPS thanks to the quirky software of the I-drive.
> The car on the road is great but BMW should be ashamed. AVOID this car and give your business to someone other than BMW>


You know MR. Roadguy, be careful about your generalizations. Maybe what you should say is avoid buying a BMW or any luxury car in California. I had my 745 software updated. It took 2 days. My dealer gave me a brand new 5 series as a loaner. No questions asked. With the new software update, the idrive works flawlessly. NEVER had a problem with it. I have heard more complaints from BMW owners in California than any other state. I'm sorry to say, but it seems that your state has serious service issues. Dealers have any attiitude because demand for the cars is high enough that they just don't seem to care. I'm sure there are better dealers in California, but it seems you bought your car from a not-so-service-friendly dealer. I am not aware that BMW of USA has a "policy" on lending loaners for warranty service work. I am sorry your 745 is not operating in tip top condition. Because if you do manage to get it working, man, what a ride. Good luck in your mission. Move to Wisconsin if you want friendly, service oriented dealerships.


----------



## roadguy (Oct 23, 2004)

drbmw said:


> You know MR. Roadguy, be careful about your generalizations. Maybe what you should say is avoid buying a BMW or any luxury car in California. I had my 745 software updated. It took 2 days. My dealer gave me a brand new 5 series as a loaner. No questions asked. With the new software update, the idrive works flawlessly. NEVER had a problem with it. I have heard more complaints from BMW owners in California than any other state. I'm sorry to say, but it seems that your state has serious service issues. Dealers have any attiitude because demand for the cars is high enough that they just don't seem to care. I'm sure there are better dealers in California, but it seems you bought your car from a not-so-service-friendly dealer. I am not aware that BMW of USA has a "policy" on lending loaners for warranty service work. I am sorry your 745 is not operating in tip top condition. Because if you do manage to get it working, man, what a ride. Good luck in your mission. Move to Wisconsin if you want friendly, service oriented dealerships.


Dr BMW, it sounds like the dealer you use is alot better than the spoiled one here in southern Marin County. Unfortunately, for BMW the company the failure to rein in their own dealers on a problem like this makes me leery to buy another BMW and this is the third that I have owned. Ans unfortunately for the consumer is that demand for BMW's is still so strong that both the dealer and the company seem unconcerned about selling 75,000.00 lemons.


----------



## drbmw (Oct 12, 2003)

roadguy said:


> Dr BMW, it sounds like the dealer you use is alot better than the spoiled one here in southern Marin County. Unfortunately, for BMW the company the failure to rein in their own dealers on a problem like this makes me leery to buy another BMW and this is the third that I have owned. Ans unfortunately for the consumer is that demand for BMW's is still so strong that both the dealer and the company seem unconcerned about selling 75,000.00 lemons.


You make a good point.


----------



## Squelch Oil (Jun 30, 2004)

I just want to add a couple of comments about the service aspect. I have had my car for about two months now and it has been in the shop twice for a total of seven days between the two. The dealer I get it serviced at has provided me a loaner car in both cases, an X3 once and some sort of station wagon the other time. Not exactly comparable cars, but perfectly acceptable. Also it's worth noting that the dealer that is providing service is not the dealer I purchased it from. Overall I would have to say I am pretty disapointed in the car, but I have no room to complain about the service I have recieved. On the car front it's not the big things that have disapointed me, it's all the myriad little things. The computer problems, the I-Drive frustrations I have previously mentioned, etc. The handling and acceleration and other fundamentals are great. Also, I still think the car is far more distinctive and attractive then anything Lexus or Infiniti has on the market.


----------



## Squelch Oil (Jun 30, 2004)

Well folks, it's been nice knowing you. This is certainly a friendly community. However, after my third multi-day shop visit with the 745i, I have had enough. It goes away today in favor of a new Acura 05 RL. I'll miss the pretty 7, but I won't miss her problems. Maybe I'll be back one of these days when BMW gets some of the kinks worked out. It certainly sounds like there are many folks that are very happy with the product, maybe I just picked the wrong model/year to buy. 

Best Regards,
Michael


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

Squelch Oil said:


> Well folks, it's been nice knowing you. This is certainly a friendly community. However, after my third multi-day shop visit with the 745i, I have had enough. It goes away today in favor of a new Acura 05 RL. I'll miss the pretty 7, but I won't miss her problems. Maybe I'll be back one of these days when BMW gets some of the kinks worked out. It certainly sounds like there are many folks that are very happy with the product, maybe I just picked the wrong model/year to buy.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Michael


 Michael,

Sorry to hear your 7 wasn't up to snuff. Perhaps that is why the previous owner got out of it? Anyway, the '05 Acura RL I hear is just amazing. I hope you will stick around the forum to give us some feedback on the new RL and its new AWD system.

Cheers,
James.


----------



## Squelch Oil (Jun 30, 2004)

I'll definiitely let you folks know what I think of it.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Squelch Oil said:


> Thanks for the replies, as it turned out, my sales guy didn't know his arse from hole in the ground =)
> 
> I called him back and told him that the phone was in fact standard, he in turn called the guy that turned it in on lease and lo and behold the guy was like "Oops, I forgot to turn that in." So, long and short, I now have a phone....to bad I can't use my Nextel phone though. Oh well, maybe the 745 Bluetooth kit will eventually come available.
> 
> Having driven the car for a month or so now, my impressions are that iDrive is as bad as people have described it. I configure relatively complex Internet routers for a living, so I figured the iDrive complaints were just coming from the tech challenged. I must beg forgiveness for my arrogance. I can't imagine who BMW used for usability testing, but I would love to meet them, they must be some of the worlds best (or worst?)rocket scientists. Anyway, the car handles beautifully and the acceleration is nice but iDrive sucks fuzzy green pond water.


I am definitely not tech challenged. It is cumbersome to use. It is not necessary. BMW sold to the suckers that being different is being high tech. Now, some Infiniti(s) are using that fricking knob.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

James said:


> Michael,
> 
> Sorry to hear your 7 wasn't up to snuff. Perhaps that is why the previous owner got out of it? Anyway, the '05 Acura RL I hear is just amazing. I hope you will stick around the forum to give us some feedback on the new RL and its new AWD system.
> 
> ...


Good luck on your new car. Please keep us posted!


----------

